# BITO, TSI Partner In Purchase of Italy-Based Proel



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

BITO, Home Page BITO, the long-time exclusive U.S. distributor of Proel™ embroidery and standalone laser equipment, and Tohoku Seiki Industries (TSI), Japan, “Œ–k�¸‹@�H‹Æ�@ƒz�[ƒ€ƒy�[ƒW, have formed a partnership that has resulted in the purchase of the Italy-based Proel s.r.l. The newly purchased company will be called Proel TSI.

Tohoku Seiki Industries is a high-tech company that specializes in the manufacturing of advanced machinery and automated systems. TSI’s technology has been used to develop machinery and systems that have served in the fields of semiconductors, telecommunications, solar energy, industrial assembly processes, stitching machines, and testing equipment. 

As of June 27, 2013, Proel TSI s.r.l. completed its purchase of the former Proel s.r.l. 
Because TSI has state-of-the-art manufacturing capabilities and a superior R&D department, production of Proel equipment will move to TSI’s facilities in Yamagata, Japan. Software development, customer service, and support will be moved to a new facility in Italy. 

In keeping with the former Proel’s rich tradition of pioneering new technologies for marking, engraving and cutting, Proel TSI aims to reaffirm the Proel™ brand as a
leader in laser technology for the embroidery industry and beyond.

The new Proel TSI combines advanced European design and durability with state-of-the-art Japanese manufacturing, which will be delivered with the highest customer service standards. 

The new company will be operated by many of the familiar faces from the former Proel. Proel TSI is backed by a superb team of more than 110 engineers and developers. It will continue to provide laser technology for multiple industries and applications as well as expand its offerings to other technologically advanced fields such as semiconductors and telecommunications. 

Keitaro Harada will serve as the new company president, while Ed Balady, president of BITO USA, will serve as vice president of Proel TSI. He will be responsible for sales and marketing in Europe, Africa, the Middle East, and North and South America. 
Sandro Piccoli will be the managing director of operations in Italy. 

BITO carries a full line of laser-cutting equipment and embroidery digitizing software. For more information, contact BITO at 866-BITO-USA (866-248-6872); email: [email protected] or visit the website at Home Page BITO.


----------

